# Perfekte Stimmenabmischung?(CooL Edit Pro 2.1) + Doppelstimme...



## zerocool27790 (15. November 2007)

Also meine frage ist ob es eine genaue vorschrift für die mischung einer stimme gibt   habe mir einige tipps schon durchgelesen aber ich glaub beim equalizer hängs  was könnte man dort tun?

Und 2. wenn man sänger und rapper hört stelle ich fest dass ich ihre stimme 2-3 mal in verschiedener art höre, singen/rappen die das ganze lied 3 mal genau gleich oder wurde dort in der abmischphase etwas getan?

danke schonma


----------



## The_Maegges (16. November 2007)

1. Es gibt keine "Perfekte Stimmenabmischung". Es gibt gut und schlecht, aber "perfekt" gibt es praktisch nicht, da sich der Klang immer wieder mit jedem Song verändert.
Daher gibt es auch nicht "die eine" Einstellung, sondern zig verschiedene.

2. Kommt auch auf den Song an. Ist aber durchaus öfter der Fall, dass mehrere Gesangsspuren eingesungen werden und dann übereinander gelegt werden.
Teilweise wird auch mal eine Spur verdoppelt und dann anders effektiert.


----------



## zerocool27790 (16. November 2007)

zu 1.
Kann man denn irgendwo lernen worauf man beim abmischen zu achten hat, außer es sich selbst beizubringen?


----------



## The_Maegges (17. November 2007)

Kann man. 
Da gibt es mehrere Wege:

1. Bücher
2. Recording Schulen und Fernkurse
3. Lernen von "Profis"
4. Internet

Zu 1 findet man ne ganze Menge an Literatur, problematisch ist meist, dass man sich dafür nötiges Equipment (Hard- und/oder Software) erstmal anschaffen muss.
2. Hat bei Schulen den Vorteil, dass Equipment zum Lernen vorhanden ist, bei Fernkursen muss man sich das benötigte Zeug ebenfalls anschaffen. Ausserdem nicht unbedingt günstig.
3. ist schwer. Wenn du Glück hast, bietet jemand in deiner Nähe sowas an, wenn du Pech hast, wollen sich die Leute nicht "ihre" Tricks abschauen lassen.
Auch hier kann man mit zusätzlichen Kosten rechnen, wenn derjenige nicht zufälligerweise zu deinem engeren Bekanntenkreis gehört und es dir "mal so" zeigt.
Auch über Internet (Foren, Webseiten etc...) kann man Einiges lernen, allerdings muss man hier viel herausfiltern, ob die Information was wert ist, oder ob man nen "Dummschwätzer" vor sich hat, respektive jemanden, der sich auch nur bedingt besser auskennt als man selbst. Auch hier gilt: Eigenes Equipment ist Pflicht.

Bedenke auch, dass Mastering ein ziemlich komplexes Gebiet ist, das man nicht mal eben so in ein paar Wochen lernen kann. Es erfordert ein äusserst gutes Gehör und das Wissen, was man grad macht und welche Konsequenzen das klangtechnisch hat.

Ich selbst schraube seit inzwischen 7 Jahren an elektronischer Musik rum und wage zu behaupten, dass ich in Sachen Mastering (wenn überhaupt) gehobener Anfänger bin.

Wenn ich dir ein paar gute Tipps geben kann:

1. Achte auf Transparenz - möglichst jedes Instrument und jede Vokalspur sollten gut aus dem Gesamtmix herauszuhören sein und trotzdem sollte das Ganze klingen, als wäre es aus "einem Guss".
2. Kopfhörer pfui! Zugegebenermassen ist das leichter gesagt, als getan, denn gerade nachts kann man nicht immer die Lautsprecher anschalten. Allerdings bekommst du über Kopfhörer kaum ein vernünftiges Stereobild rein, ausserdem neigen manche Klänge dazu, über Kopfhörer anders empfunden zu werden. Typische Symptome eines Kopfhörermixes sind deutlich zu laute Vocals oder zu präsente Flächensounds (Pads).
3. Monitore. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Bilddarstellungsgeräte an deinem PC, sondern sogenannte Monitorlautsprecher. Diese haben (im Gegensatz zu HiFi-Boxen) einen linearen Frequenzgang, d.h. das was rauskommt entspricht auch (weitestgehend) tatsächlich dem, was du abgemischt hast. 
Übrigens klingen solche Boxen nicht unbedingt "schön", sondern "ehrlich". 
Wenn du Mist gemixt hast, hörst du das in der Regel recht schnell.
Und jetzt das Unschöne: 
Finger weg von den "günstigen Monitoren". 
Es gibt eine unübersichtliche Anzahl an Abhörlautsprechern im Bereich zwischen 100-300 Euro das Paar. Diese sind in der Regel ziemlich klein und verwenden nicht gerade die optimalsten Bauteile dadurch wird der Bassbereich meist verzerrt abgebildet und deine Stücke klingen dann meist zu Mittig oder zu Höhenlastig.
Für halbwegs brauchbare Monitore sollte man schon _mindestens_ 300-400 Euro das Stück () einplanen.
Zur Not, wenn die Kohle knapp ist, kann man zwar auch mal zu billigeren Kisten greifen, sollte sich dann aber bewusst sein, dass man damit nicht das Optimum herausholt.
Ausserdem müssen die Boxen auch möglichst optimal aufgestellt werden, so dass sie ein möglichst ideales Stereobild abgeben. Im Idealfall müsste eigentlich der gesamte Raum, in dem du arbeitest, auf die Abhöre eingerichtet sein, auch wenn das nicht gerade oft mit den baulichen Gegebenheiten der heimischen 4 Wände in Einklang zu bringen ist.

Das war's fürs Erste! Ich hoffe, mein Post hat dich jetzt nicht abgeschreckt, denn das wäre nicht meiner Intention entsprechend. ;-)


----------



## zerocool27790 (18. November 2007)

nene   abgeschreckt auf keinen fall
er erschreckt   wusste nich dass man auf so viele sachen rücksicht nehmen muss    

also auf jedenfall schonma fettes danke

falls du mit magix music maker oder cool edit pro arbeitest   könntest mir villeicht eine kleine anleitung dazu geben


----------



## The_Maegges (18. November 2007)

Gern geschehen!

Mit Cool Edit arbeite ich zwar, aber nicht im Musikbereich. 
Cool Edit verwende ich "nur" zum Basteln von Sounds, z.B. für PC-Spiele oder sowas.

Und zum Musizieren arbeite ich seit Jahren mit Cubase. ;-)


----------



## zerocool27790 (18. November 2007)

und mikt cubase kann man gute erfolge erbringen?
kenne cubase nicht


----------



## Ximo (18. November 2007)

Um ein gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen...solltest du unbedingt die Stimme "neutral" recorden.
dann hast du alle Möglichkeiten bei der Abmischung....und das Wichtigste ..ein gutes (leider auch teures) Mikro


----------



## The_Maegges (18. November 2007)

Cubase gehört zu den professionellen Sequencern und kann halt so ziemlich alles von der Midispur bis zum Mastering, ist mit VST Instrumenten und VST Effekten erweiterbar und hat diverse nützliche Tools und Gimmicks on Board.
Beispielsweise kann man auch ein Video in den Sequencer laden um dann dieses Video zu vertonen. 

Wenn du dir ein Bild von dem Programm machen willst, schau doch mal unter Tutorials -> Sonstige Tutorials vorbei, da findest du zwei Tuts von mir, die ich dafür geschrieben habe.


----------



## bokay (23. November 2007)

Wichtig für die Stimme ist z.B. wenn du einen "Punch in your Face" sound haben willst eine gute Präsenz bei um die 400 Hz. Dort und 1 bis 2 Oktaven höher sollte Platz sein im Mix für die Stimme. 
Zur Herangehensweise gibt es natürlich viele Wege und du musst für dich deinen herausarbeitet.
Höre möglichst viel Musik in dem Stil den du machen willst auf der Anlage auf der du Produzierst und achte genau auf solche Dinge.

Grundlagenwissen findest du zuhauf im Internet. musikmachen.net bietet z.B. ein kleines "Wörterbuch" für Fachbegriffe...

Gut wirst du jedenfalls nur wenn du selber arbeitest. Es ist wie mit dem spielen eines Instrumentes. Dein Gehör und dein Geist und dein Finger müssen perfekt darauf abgestimmt sein auf das was sie machen...


----------



## -Mosi- (1. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich glaub du kannst mit den einzelnen Tipps oben noch gar nich viel anfangen, dir fehlt es einfach an den Grundlagen. Ich binn jez auch kein Profie, hab aber schon 2 Bands recorded.  

Also, Buch: Mixing Workshop von Uli Eisner - des kaufste dier, kostet zwar 33€, aber des is es wert (hbas für 20€ bei ebay gekrigt). Es vermittelt die absoluten Grundlagen vom studio- und livemischen. Und ist wirklich gut geschreiben, ich hab des buch, als ich es gekrigt hab förmlisch fefressen.

Internet: http://www.thomann.de/de/onlineexpert.html, schau dir da mal die onlineratgeber an.
Gutes Forum: http://homerecording.de/modules/AMS/, schu da mal rein, da findste mehr infos

Programm: wenn du nur stimme aufnehmen willst, reicht dir im endeffekt Audiocity, (da müsst man auch effekte (VST-Plugins, die du teilweiße als Freeware im Internet findest, einfach mal googlen) einschleifen können), Ich selbst arbeite mit Cubase SE3, des kostet 130€, ich hab die LEhrerversion für 80€ (weil meine eltern Lehrer sind), müsst aber auch studenten- und schülerversionen geben, die ebenfalls billiger sind.

Zum thema Singen: Des musst du einfach ausprobieren, du kannst sowohl die Stimmen unterscheidlich bearbeiten, also auch zwei oder dreimal aufnehmen. Wenn du sie nur unterscheidlich bearbeitest, solltest du sie viel mit dem EQ (Equaliser)bearbeiten, und im Steriomix etwas Verschieben. Auserdem Könnten Chorus und Flange ganz praktisch sein. Was noch sehr praktisch sein könnte, und wo ich mir vorstellen kann das du damit die besten Resultate erziehlst, ist ein Popplerprogramm für e-Gitarre. Um den sound einer Gitarre Fetter zu machen, nimmt man sie Zweimal auf, man kann aber auch eben ein dopplerprogramm verwenden, das natürliche Verstimmungen, und leichte Rhytmusschwankungen simuliert. (das fachwortgebrabbel verstehst du wenn du dir das Busch kaufst)

Wenn du eine Stimme gesungen, und eine Stimme Gerappet wiollst, dann musst du die zweimal aufnehmen. Wie solln des gehn. Du kannst mit tontechnik ziemlich viel verändern, veredeln, und versauen, aber dem zugrude liegt ja das ursprüngliche audiosignal, und das is ja immer des gleiche. Wunderwirken kann man nämlich nich. (So ungefähr sagt das auch uli Eisner in seinem Buch).

Wenn du was nich verstehst, einfach nochmal Fragen


----------



## Petty Behlinda (15. Mai 2010)

Nun sind die Beiträge schon ziemlich alt, aber für die, so wie ich, die diese Beiträge jetzt 2010 lesen-

Die Doppelstimme solltet Ihr unbedingt ohne  T, S oder irgendwelche Zischgeräusche einsingen. Auch niemals die Stimme eins zu eins kopieren und an gleicher Stelle einfügen. Am Refrain könnt Ihr den zweiten unter dem ersten und umgekehrt stellen, das funktioniert. Aber bearbeitet die Doppelstimme unbedingt zuerst mit einem Deesser und dann dem Equalizer. Danach legt Ihr noch einen kleinen Chorus rauf, um Phasenverfschmierung zu erreichen, weil sonst die überlagerten Frequenzen zu Auslöschungen führen, - dann nämlich habt Ihr den typischen Regentonneneffekt.

Zu den Monitorboxen, da hat mein Vorredner (schreiber) verdammt recht. Habt Ihr keine, hört Euch Euren Mix über die Anlage an mit der Ihr Lieblingsmusik hört, da ist der Vergleich am besten. Zum Schluss noch den gesamten Mix über quäkige Lautsprechen abspielen. Klingt der gut, dann ist der Mix super.

So nun viel Spaß

Petty Behlinda


----------

